# Lexington Spring 2014 (Lexington, MA)



## BlueDevil (Feb 5, 2014)

WCA Link
CubingUSA Link

The competition will be held on April 12, 2014, and have the following events:

2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 1 round (1:30 soft cutoff)
5x5 - 1 round (3:00 soft cutoff)
3x3 OH - 2 rounds (1:00 soft cutoff)
3x3 BLD* - 1 round
Pyraminx - 1 round
Skewb - 1 round (cutoff not yet determined)

Tentative:
Square-1 (1:00 soft cutoff)

We have BLD this time!


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## cubingandjazz (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll definitely be going!!


----------



## KCuber (Feb 5, 2014)

yay


----------



## qwertyt1 (Apr 9, 2014)

There is only 3 more days untill it starts!!!


----------

